# What kind of grunt call...



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Ok, I went to scheels today to look at what they have for grunt calls...
:eyeroll:  
...and theres like 50 different calls! Can anyone help me narrow down this myriad of grunts?


----------



## mcudwort (Jun 25, 2007)

Primos makes a couple that I like, I have the buck roar.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

How much did that run you?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

huntingdude16 said:


> How much did that run you?


They're $18 @ Wally World. Or you could get the MAD Growler for $14.


----------

